# Avoiding Long Trips



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

This probably goes against popular thought for many Uber drivers, but I'm wondering if there is a way to avoid long trips.

I just started driving with Uber today. So far, I am enjoying it. However, I'm not a big fan of taking long trips. My primary concern is that driving back after dropping off a passenger bites into my bottom line, both in time and money. The only way to avoid that I guess would be to hang around at the destination point and wait for another passenger. But wait! What if that passenger takes you ever further away from your normal driving zone? Then you're even more screwed!

I've been looking at the app and I don't see any way to check a potential fare and really decide if you want to accept it or not. As you know, when you get notified, it sets off an alarm. I then press my phone screen to accept. It shows the pickup address, but not the destination. Either just before or when I arrive, it tells me that the passenger has input a destination. It isn't until you tap Begin Trip that the destination is revealed!

I'm not too keen on this. I had a passenger today, very nice and all. However, when I began the trip, I discovered the destination was pretty far away, and during rush hour! I dropped them off and the trip went well, but it took me over an hour to get back to my area!

SO... Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can avoid these situations? Ultimately, I would prefer to just drive around my town and neighboring towns. I know it's not terribly ambitious, but I'm not doing it as a full time gig. Just to make some extra bucks.

Anyhow. Sorry for the long diatribe. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber doesn't give you any choices but yet somehow they're not an employer. I don't know. Free market my ass.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

You can ask thr Pax before you start the trip where the destination...if you believe it to be far...cancel and have the Pax request another driver ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

AJUber said:


> You can ask thr Pax before you start the trip where the destination...if you believe it to be far...cancel and have the Pax request another driver ..


Good suggestion! I would assume that be by text? Would that be considered, I guess, poor etiquette? I don't want to drive long distances but, then again, I don't want to piss off a bunch of people.

Guess you can't have both ways...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good suggestion! I would assume that be by text? Would that be considered, I guess, poor etiquette? I don't want to drive long distances but, then again, I don't want to piss off a bunch of people.
> 
> Guess you can't have both ways...


This is called cherry picking and Uber will be none too happy about it. Expect someone to very quickly report it to Uber with your text messages asking about their destination and refusal to transport them as proof.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good suggestion! I would assume that be by text? Would that be considered, I guess, poor etiquette? I don't want to drive long distances but, then again, I don't want to piss off a bunch of people.
> 
> Guess you can't have both ways...


Don't text while you drive! Ask them when you arrive. I do every time before hitting "begin trip". If they say "I typed it in" just tell them you need to verify...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Don't text while you drive! Ask them when you arrive. I do every time before hitting "begin trip". If they say "I typed it in" just tell them you need to verify...


If he's doing Uber right he's parked when he gets his pings. Plenty of time before you move to text something to the pax. Don't tell me you drive around looking for pings?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not particullarly like the longer trips here, either. The short trips are bad because of that dollar. You are better off with one fifteen dollar trip than three five dollar trips. I prefer the trips between ten and fifteen dollars.

If you try to "cherry pick", Uber tends to frown on it. You might receive a warning, or two, but after that, it is de-activationsville.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Another reason I prefer short trips is so I can also be available for my family. We have more drivers than cars in my family so, if I'm on a long trip and someone else needs to use the car for something like a doctor's appointment, we have a problem.

I guess the person stranded at home could call an Uber...


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

D Town said:


> If he's doing Uber right he's parked when he gets his pings. Plenty of time before you move to text something to the pax. Don't tell me you drive around looking for pings?


Who on Earth would do that!? You must think I'm crazy!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Who on Earth would do that!? You must think I'm crazy!


You're right. What was I thinking?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

D Town said:


> You're right. What was I thinking?


Seriously dude. Look at me! I'm a small kitten. All I do is run around, chase grasshoppers and rub my face on stuff. I don't even drive UberX.


----------



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

Uber needs to come up with some mechanism to alert drivers about a long trip in advance. Either notify driver if trip will be over 20 miles, or let driver set "Max Trip Limit" in their profile. Neither of these are cherry picking - seems simple and practical to me.

I was within 30 minutes of wrapping up this evening, picked up PAX, and learned they needed to go 65 miles! Pax thought I knew destination when I accepted ride and was very understanding. Got problem solved to everyones satisfaction. (created new service option - UberTagTeam!)

Under current system, my Pax could have had multiple drivers cancel and waste an hour trying to find a ride. Better for everyone if you send right driver the 1st time.

Mike


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

You guys do not have a clue. Why would you drive during commute? You pick your own hours!!! 
Best opportunity to make money is in Germany!


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> This probably goes against popular thought for many Uber drivers, but I'm wondering if there is a way to avoid long trips.
> 
> I just started driving with Uber today. So far, I am enjoying it. However, I'm not a big fan of taking long trips. My primary concern is that driving back after dropping off a passenger bites into my bottom line, both in time and money. The only way to avoid that I guess would be to hang around at the destination point and wait for another passenger. But wait! What if that passenger takes you ever further away from your normal driving zone? Then you're even more screwed!
> 
> ...


You are correct before the price cuts nationwide it was better to have long trips now it seems short bursts are the best.

In Chicago we have a rich enclave in Chicago known as Hyde Park. Now these rich people who are mostly from other states who came from other states for school lived surrounded by the ghetto in every direction except the lake.

So going into this area back when long fares were good you knew if you were in this area you'd get a long fare because they would go up north or downtown. Literally you could read what these entitled kids want!

So your best bet is to stick to areas you know people don't ride far. In Chicago around midway airport cab drivers hate the area and the airport because ANYONE who wants a ride typically goes a couple of blocks.

So as a driver you need to know your city and town if you don't know it, learn it.


----------



## UberTDI (Aug 2, 2015)

When I accept a ping, I text the following to the Pax:

"Hi, UberTDI with Uber here. About 10 minutes out. Can I have the destination and the number of passengers please?"

Most of the time I get a response with the information. If there's an issue, you can deal with it before you start rolling out or at least before you arrive on scene. i.e. "Oh, I'd love to take you but I have an airport pickup in (some timeframe) that I might not make if I take you there, can you request another driver?" or "Sorry, I can't take 5 people. You will need to request an UberXL or another UberX"


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

UberTDI said:


> When I accept a ping, I text the following to the Pax:
> 
> "Hi, UberTDI with Uber here. About 10 minutes out. Can I have the destination and the number of passengers please?"
> 
> Most of the time I get a response with the information. If there's an issue, you can deal with it before you start rolling out or at least before you arrive on scene. i.e. "Oh, I'd love to take you but I have an airport pickup in (some timeframe) that I might not make if I take you there, can you request another driver?" or "Sorry, I can't take 5 people. You will need to request an UberXL or another UberX"


That text can get you removed from service. Your not supposed to ask what the destination is before you get in the car in fact you can get put out of service as a taxi driver doing that for gandulf orders.

All a customer has to do is report you and you might get a warning or put out so be-aware. It should still be apart of UberX training to never text or call unless it's absolutely nessarary.


----------



## UberTDI (Aug 2, 2015)

HisShadowX said:


> That text can get you removed from service. Your not supposed to ask what the destination is before you get in the car in fact you can get put out of service as a taxi driver doing that for gandulf orders.
> 
> All a customer has to do is report you and you might get a warning or put out so be-aware. It should still be apart of UberX training to never text or call unless it's absolutely nessarary.


Let them. I really don't care. It's a PT gig for some extra coin.

The Uber training actually says to text passengers rather than call, and it does help to help to alleviate issues with PAX beforehand. It also helps to confirm the destination - as I've had PAX tell me to go one place and the app says another.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

UberTDI said:


> Let them. I really don't care. It's a PT gig for some extra coin.
> 
> The Uber training actually says to text passengers rather than call, and it does help to help to alleviate issues with PAX beforehand.


I agree with that but it does cause problems. For example let's say your a taxi driver in Chicago you love ohare but hate midway you call the customer and ask where they are going and tell you midway so they cancel.

If drivers are allowed to ask this some people wouldn't be picked up that's why all transportation companies ban drivers who do this


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Uber is a rideshare. You want a taxi get a taxi
Don't text and drive. You'll leave a record
Drive as far as possible we get paid by mileage not by safe rider fees
Dont post here if your an employee of Uber


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Most pax enter their destination after requesting the car...only people who need a fare estimate enter it before requesting, so a driver's limit on pax destinations prior to accepting the call wouldn't really work 90% of the time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

I haven't been on here in a while, so haven't read many of the posts until now. I'm glad to see that I'm not the only person who doesn't care for the current Uber process of not letting the driver know the destination until you pick up a PAX. 

I got another one today. I was going to knock off in an hour so I can go to the movies with my wife (she was expecting me...) when I got a hit. PAX gets in and I discover that he wants to go to a concert venue some 30+ miles away down the most congested freeway in my area! Took me over an hour to get down there, and then I had to drive back, missing my date night with my wife. 

Had I known prior, I would not have responded to the request and let someone else have it. However, seeing as though I did respond, I felt obligated to take the PAX down there. I didn't want to put the PAX in the position of having call another Uber driver if I refused the ride.

UberTDI, I'm beginning to think the way you do. That is, this is PT for me to make a few bucks. I don't intend to make this my business. That being said, I'm going to have to start refusing trips that I am not willing to take. If Uber decides to deactivate me, then so be it. Not the end of the world for me.

If Uber says you can "make your own hours", then they should truly give you that option by allowing you to bypass a request because it conflicts with those hours.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I got another one today. I was going to knock off in an hour so I can go to the movies with my wife (she was expecting me...) when I got a hit. PAX gets in and I discover that he wants to go to a concert venue some 30+ miles away down the most congested freeway in my area! Took me over an hour to get down there, and then I had to drive back, missing my date night with my wife.


While I commend you for doing the right thing by the rider, if it was me and I had a commitment, I would have called the rider and explained. Its no big deal for them to cancel and then request another car.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Long trips gives you more money in less time.

Do the math; minute $ rates vs milage $ rates.

30min at 5mph = 2.5 miles
Vs
30min at 60mph = 30 miles


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Long trips gives you more money in less time.
> Do the math; minute $ rates vs milage $ rates.
> 30min at 5mph = 2.5 miles
> Vs
> 30min at 60mph = 30 miles


Deadheading back 30 miles to civilization from Podunk, erasing 30% - 50% of your profit, PRICELESS!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

poopy said:


> Deadheading back 30 miles to civilization from Podunk, erasing 30% - 50% of your profit, PRICELESS!


You still made more money on a long trip in that one hour even with dead miles.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> You still made more money on a long trip in that one hour even with dead miles.


Is the other trip common in your area? 30 minutes at almost walking speed? If so it seems very unsuited to Ubering. That seems like an extreme example.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Lordy.

^ that was for the mileage professor, not you fuzz-fuzz...

I can't easily find the option to insert quotes in an edit situation, and frankly don't want to waste my valuable time.

18¢ a minute, baby!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is the other trip common in your area? 30 minutes at almost walking speed? If so it seems very unsuited to Ubering. That seems like an extreme example.


Yes it's extreme example, but when you are in the city driving for 1 mile and stopping at every stop sign, it takes time. Which also lowers average speed.

We get paid 5 times more for distance. The longer you drive at highest legal speed, the more you make faster.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

VERY true. I made more on two 15 minute drives than 8 short minimum fare drives.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

OF COURSE you are free to say "no" to long trips. It's your right as a driver. You don't "have" to take someone extremely far when you didn't want to work that long. Just ignore the oafs posting otherwise. About to knock off and get a pin? I see nothing wrong with texting and explaining you were about to sign off and asking how far they are going. The reason Uber REFUSES to show us a destination is because they know we LOSE MONEY or make less than MINIMUM WAGE on short trips. If we could see the distance. no one would accept short trips...EVER. As long as your not screening those out, I doubt you will get in trouble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

KGB7, I think you are missing on one of my points. That is, for me at least, it's not a matter of money, but proximity. More power to those that want to take the long trip and make that level of money. For me, I would prefer to hang closer to home in case either I or my car is needed there. For me, this is where Uber falls short in not letting us know the destination until we accept a request. It also makes refusing the request uncomfortable for the driver and inconvenient for the PAX. 

Tim In Cleveland, I don't think that it is true that no one would refuse requests if we could see the distance because of the short trips. I am obviously one who would not refuse. I think it's really matter of preference. As evidenced by many who have written in this thread, I'm not the only one who would prefer to avoid the long trips. And, as equally evidenced by you and others, there are those that have no problem and, perhaps, even hope for the long trips. 

Uber should give us the opportunity to create our own strategy based on our lifestyle or the way we choose to drive. I personally would rather drive 10 people around a 15 mile radius then 1 person 30+ miles away.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> KGB7, I think you are missing on one of my points. That is, for me at least, it's not a matter of money, but proximity. More power to those that want to take the long trip and make that level of money. For me, I would prefer to hang closer to home in case either I or my car is needed there. For me, this is where Uber falls short in not letting us know the destination until we accept a request. It also makes refusing the request uncomfortable for the driver and inconvenient for the PAX.
> 
> Tim In Cleveland, I don't think that it is true that no one would refuse requests if we could see the distance because of the short trips. I am obviously one who would not refuse. I think it's really matter of preference. As evidenced by many who have written in this thread, I'm not the only one who would prefer to avoid the long trips. And, as equally evidenced by you and others, there are those that have no problem and, perhaps, even hope for the long trips.
> 
> Uber should give us the opportunity to create our own strategy based on our lifestyle or the way we choose to drive. I personally would rather drive 10 people around a 15 mile radius then 1 person 30+ miles away.


Few days ago some one mentioned, when they opened an UberPAX app, they saw uber cars like ants on a candy bar. When you have so many uber drivers flood the area, you have less chance of getting a pax.

I love long runs. I get better fuel economy, less tear and wear on my vehicle. If i could opt out or join Uber secret club to only do Airport runs, i would do so with out a question.

When i get a long run, i always take the longest route possible, while saving time for PAX. I save them few minutes, but i rack up $$ by driving more miles by taking a longer route with least resistance. Resistance; traffic lights, stop signs, etc.
At the same time, PAX enjoy a relaxing scenic route, that is filled with trees, green grass and rays of sunshine.

At the end of the day, i make more $ per minute and more $ per mile, vs driving through a congested and highly dense city at half the distance.

You do what you want but, highway puts way more money in my pocket for the same amount of time you spend in the city, while you waist time stopping at the red light every other block.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Text the passenger first. Call them first. Do anything possible to make Uber work for you. Uber has made it nearly impossible to make money.
Warnings and deactivations happen differently in every market. I do all kinds of shit against Uber policy to help my bottom line. I've never been warned for anything. I call passengers all the time asking where they are going. I cherry pick every time I drive. Uber doesn't care about you so you are on your own.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> OF COURSE you are free to say "no" to long trips. It's your right as a driver. You don't "have" to take someone extremely far when you didn't want to work that long. Just ignore the oafs posting otherwise. About to knock off and get a pin? I see nothing wrong with texting and explaining you were about to sign off and asking how far they are going. The reason Uber REFUSES to show us a destination is because they know we LOSE MONEY or make less than MINIMUM WAGE on short trips. If we could see the distance. no one would accept short trips...EVER. As long as your not screening those out, I doubt you will get in trouble.


Tim why would you text?
don't text Call.
You can't turn down pax because of race, location or destination...... period. you can call and talk 
As far as deactivation.............If you donate your car and work for peanuts they will not deactivate you.
RealityShark knows what's going on.


----------



## muzzy (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> This probably goes against popular thought for many Uber drivers, but I'm wondering if there is a way to avoid long trips.
> 
> I just started driving with Uber today. So far, I am enjoying it. However, I'm not a big fan of taking long trips. My primary concern is that driving back after dropping off a passenger bites into my bottom line, both in time and money. The only way to avoid that I guess would be to hang around at the destination point and wait for another passenger. But wait! What if that passenger takes you ever further away from your normal driving zone? Then you're even more screwed!
> 
> ...


hey all new here, uber help forum told me i was allowed to cancel any trip if it was further then i wanted to drive or a area i was not comfortable driving in, as long as it wasn't discriminatory.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Few days ago some one mentioned, when they opened an UberPAX app, they saw uber cars like ants on a candy bar. When you have so many uber drivers flood the area, you have less chance of getting a pax.
> 
> I love long runs. I get better fuel economy, less tear and wear on my vehicle. If i could opt out or join Uber secret club to only do Airport runs, i would do so with out a question.
> 
> ...


Well, as I said, to each his own. I live in the suburbs of Los Angeles County, so the congestion I face is on the long trips as opposed to around the neighborhood. Also, the dense, metropolitan areas are not close to me either. I'm glad you like the long runs. For me, it's nothing but freeway traffic jams and hours of making no money at all as I crawl my way back to my regular area.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, as I said, to each his own. I live in the suburbs of Los Angeles County, so the congestion I face is on the long trips as opposed to around the neighborhood. Also, the dense, metropolitan areas are not close to me either. I'm glad you like the long runs. For me, it's nothing but freeway traffic jams and hours of making no money at all as I crawl my way back to my regular area.


One of our Airports (Dulles), has a highway of its own that is separate from all traffic. 14 miles straight shot. But, youll have to crawl for 3-5 miles before you get to it in heavy traffic, depending where you are coming from. Average run, is 25miles and 35min.

I get to hang out at Hotel Lobby that is 2min away from Airport. 15-20min later, i get another run back in to the city.

Easiest money i ever made, almost fell a sleep in the middle of the day, because its a boring ass drive.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberTDI said:


> Let them. I really don't care. It's a PT gig for some extra coin.
> 
> The Uber training actually says to text passengers rather than call, and it does help to help to alleviate issues with PAX beforehand. It also helps to confirm the destination - as I've had PAX tell me to go one place and the app says another.


Of course Uber would rather have us text. That leaves a record where a phone call doesn't.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

forqalso said:


> Of course Uber would rather have us text. That leaves a record where a phone call doesn't.


The Uber number that have been assigned to you, is recorded by their switch board(servers). So yes there is a record when you contacted PAX.
This isnt the 1940's.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Agreed. Anytime a trip involves getting on the freeway (not rush hour) is going to be more $ per hour. Depending on rates and dead miles back if necessary it may still suck tho.


KGB7 said:


> Yes it's extreme example, but when you are in the city driving for 1 mile and stopping at every stop sign, it takes time. Which also lowers average speed.
> 
> We get paid 5 times more for distance. The longer you drive at highest legal speed, the more you make faster.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

There is definitely a log of the calls being made, but not a recording of the actual conversation, which is why Uber prefers text. Any recording of phone calls between driver and pax would be a violation of Federal anti-wiretapping laws without consent of both parties and since I don't see this mentioned in either agreement, I would say that they probably aren't recording. And if there is something in the agreement that I missed, wouldn't it be all over the 24 hour news by now? This isn't the 1940's, you know.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

muzzy said:


> hey all new here, uber help forum told me i was allowed to cancel any trip if it was further then i wanted to drive or a area i was not comfortable driving in, as long as it wasn't discriminatory.


Very discriminatory to your bank!!!!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Yes it's extreme example, but when you are in the city driving for 1 mile and stopping at every stop sign, it takes time. Which also lowers average speed.
> 
> We get paid 5 times more for distance. The longer you drive at highest legal speed, the more you make faster.


You get paid more per hour for speeding.
Top drivers make 20% more by driving 5 mph over the posted speed limit Think that was from Uber France or Indianapolis.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

UberXking said:


> You can't turn down pax because of race, location or destination


You can if it is outside of your city's registered service area.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

glados said:


> You can if it is outside of your city's registered service area.


huh?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

glados said:


> You can if it is outside of your city's registered service area.


So if I get a request to go to another state, I can refuse it without issue? Is this something uber has actually said? I had an emergency drive that was well over an hour on the interstate and would have loved to cancel but thought I'd be deactivated


----------

